# Kangeiko



## bignick (Feb 11, 2006)

How many judoka here observe Kangeiko?  For those not familiar, it is the annual winter training festival after the start of the new year.  We had ours today and it was a blast.

We started off at 9 a.m. and worked some techniques from the Zen Judo syllabus.  After that, my instructor took over and we did some old-style jujutsu defenses against long weapons, like muskets etc.  Very interesting, and quite fun.

Then it was a lunch break and back for more.  This time we focused a bit more on the competition side with some stuff a few of the instructors had picked up at a Jimmy Pedro seminar a couple weeks ago, passing the guard, some throwing combos, etc.  Was good, learn an interesting o uchi gari and tai otoshi variation.  

Finally, an Aikido sensei came in and put us through our paces for a few hours, doing some throws, controls, and weapons work, for more info look to my post in the Aikido forum, but it was really cool and overall a great day.

I'm stiff and sore, and managed to split my big toenail, but all was forgotten when the whole crew went out to eat afterwards, sitting around, swapping stories, techniques and quips over some good food is always the best way to end the day.

If your school doesn't do this, I highly recommend talking to your instructor about it.  It doesn't have to be a big deal, and ours gets pretty big, we have schools from all over the tri-state area come in and the mat is literally packed...and we've got a big mat.  Just get together with your club and work out all day, maybe set up an in-school shiai, or put on a mini-seminar, either way...it's always fun.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Feb 12, 2006)

Our club observes the practice.  We use a shugyo style approach.  The practice has no instruction other than the excercise or drill that will be done.  We extend the practice and usually take the next day's practice off.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## bignick (Feb 12, 2006)

It's good to hear that there are others that do this.  What type of drills, etc do you work on?


----------



## Aaron Fields (Feb 12, 2006)

We start with heavy dose of excercises, then move on to some sort of ne-waza drill.  Followed by very high rep uchi komi, not the throw-a-way style, but finishing the throw every time.  These are usually classical, big throws.  

We then move back to excercises, but try to focus on actual sport-specific movement types.  For example shots, changing levels, again high reps.

We finish up usually with a set number of randori bouts.  This most often is in a "ironman" setting.  

The idea is to forge the athlete by reaching total fatigue of the body, taking the level of exhaustion well past the regular levels.  

Everything that is done is very rep focused.  In addition, a run to the lake and a shortish cold water swim often, but not alwasy follows.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2006)

Indeed, shugyo is an element of training that should not be overlooked.  We used to have an annual Snow Between the Toes barefoot outdoor run afterwards, but that had to stop when we moved our dojo, which is now in a more industrialized area and it's just not safe to walk outside barefoot.

In regards to shugyo, my instructor has mentioned that he'd like to do a 24 workout session.  Which would by very laid back, obviously can't go hardcore for 24 hours.  But get together and just go through and work kata and fundamentals, light randori, and such for 24 hours.

Like, start on a Friday night, go until saturday night, crash in the dojo and go out for breakfast Sunday morning.  Sounds like a good idea, but I don't think he'll ever physically be up to it.  Just too many health issues, but it does sound fun.


----------

